# Birthday pics, Thank you Jo, Ruth and Willow!



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

my Princess Pearlan turned 2 on June 15th and had a wonderful birthday!!:wub::wub: she got lots of gifts and had yummy birthday treats!:chili:
she received the most gorgeous bows from Jo!:tender: we love all the beautiful bows! Thank you so much dear Jo!:heart:
Princess Pearlan also received wonderful gifts from her birthday buddy, sweet Willow! :flowers: she got the cutest bunny, 2 pretty bows, and a picture! Thank you so much Ruth and Willow!:heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Florence -- perfect gifts for Perfect Princess Pearlan. :wub::wub: What a beauty she is. :tender: The bows are adorable from Jo and I absolutely love that bunny from Willow and Ruth. What a great birthday. :heart::heart:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweetness:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEARLAN!! What a great birthday! Pearlan looks gorgeous with her new Happy Birthday bow! The gifts are all adorable especially the little knit bunny!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday, sweet Pearlan...happy birthday to you.:cheer:

Pearlan looks so much like MiMi. It's funny how all Maltese look similar, but some look more alike. Isn't it?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033:Happy Birthday Pearlan!!!!:aktion033: Boy, you got some GOOD stuff!!!!! You must have been a good girl :thumbsup:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What nice gifts Pearlan got for her 2nd Birthday. Jo is so very thoughtful and her bows are really pretty. I love the gifts from Willow, sweet girl. The bunny reminds me of a toy I bought for my cats years ago. It was indestructible. What is that yummy goodie for the birthday girl sitting by the candles? 
Such beautiful pictures of pretty Pearlan. I can't believe she is 2 yrs. old! I'm glad you had a Happy Birthday honey.:wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

arty: Happy 2nd Birthday, sweet Pearlan! arty:

:dothewave::dothewave::dothewave:

Hope you had a wonderful and special day!

Love your pretty presents! The bows looks fantastic and are just perfect for her! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Precious girl turns 2!!!!!!! A perfect birthday for a perfect princess!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She looks so precious,happy birthday sweet fluff!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh princess Pearlan :wub: how I enjoyed looking at your beautiful photos once again - super adorable you are with your sweet BD gifts :wub: sending you lots of kisses.
hugs
Kat


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Florence -- perfect gifts for Perfect Princess Pearlan. :wub::wub: What a beauty she is. :tender: The bows are adorable from Jo and I absolutely love that bunny from Willow and Ruth. What a great birthday. :heart::heart:


thank you Sue! 



lynda said:


> Happy Birthday sweetness:wub::wub::wub:


thank you Lynda!



Bibu said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEARLAN!! What a great birthday! Pearlan looks gorgeous with her new Happy Birthday bow! The gifts are all adorable especially the little knit bunny!


thank you Cory! 



Sylie said:


> Happy birthday, sweet Pearlan...happy birthday to you.:cheer:
> 
> Pearlan looks so much like MiMi. It's funny how all Maltese look similar, but some look more alike. Isn't it?


thank you Sylvie!



The A Team said:


> :aktion033:Happy Birthday Pearlan!!!!:aktion033: Boy, you got some GOOD stuff!!!!! You must have been a good girl :thumbsup:


thank you Pat, yes she has been a very good girl! 



Dixie's Mama said:


> What nice gifts Pearlan got for her 2nd Birthday. Jo is so very thoughtful and her bows are really pretty. I love the gifts from Willow, sweet girl. The bunny reminds me of a toy I bought for my cats years ago. It was indestructible. What is that yummy goodie for the birthday girl sitting by the candles?
> Such beautiful pictures of pretty Pearlan. I can't believe she is 2 yrs. old! I'm glad you had a Happy Birthday honey.:wub::wub:


thank Elaine! my baby is growing up!
the yummy treats are her food, natural balance, with a little bit of brie cheese on top!:thumbsup:



Alexa said:


> arty: Happy 2nd Birthday, sweet Pearlan! arty:
> 
> :dothewave::dothewave::dothewave:
> 
> ...


thank you Alexandra!



mom2bijou said:


> Precious girl turns 2!!!!!!! A perfect birthday for a perfect princess!


thank you Tammy! 



michellerobison said:


> She looks so precious,happy birthday sweet fluff!


thank you Michelle!



Katkoota said:


> oh princess Pearlan :wub: how I enjoyed looking at your beautiful photos once again - super adorable you are with your sweet BD gifts :wub: sending you lots of kisses.
> hugs
> Kat


thank you Kat!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:happy 2nd birthday Pearlan :wub::wub::wub:

- a little late but I'm glad you had a great day


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh I just _love_ your Pearlan!
What a gorgeous girl!
Sounds like she had a wonderful birthday this year!
What gorgeous, detailed bows.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Beautiful!! Pearlan is just so stunning and I am loving all her gifts and esp. the bow with her name - very fancy. Pearlan is such a sweet and lucky little girl and I am glad that she enjoyed her birthday


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Maglily said:


> :wub::wub::wub:happy 2nd birthday Pearlan :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> - a little late but I'm glad you had a great day


thank you Brenda! we love getting birthday wishes!:wub:



Canada said:


> Oh I just _love_ your Pearlan!
> What a gorgeous girl!
> Sounds like she had a wonderful birthday this year!
> What gorgeous, detailed bows.


awww, thank you Jill! :wub:



Johita said:


> Beautiful!! Pearlan is just so stunning and I am loving all her gifts and esp. the bow with her name - very fancy. Pearlan is such a sweet and lucky little girl and I am glad that she enjoyed her birthday


thank you so much Edith! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What cute girly gifts---Happy Belated B-Day little girl!
Thoughtful friends!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> What cute girly gifts---Happy Belated B-Day little girl!
> Thoughtful friends!


thank you Sandi!


----------

